# crackling /muffled sound??



## lisamadina (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a computer abd my sound is all mufles and cracky. It sounds as if my speakers are blowed butthey aren't as i ahve tried another set and its the same. Actually I have went into my volume settings and changed some stuff and now I have very low sound that is clear but it won't let me turn it up without gettin the sme problem. I have fooled ar ouns with my settings a bit but nothing will change. My volume settings is on very first strike and my s peakers are as high as they can go thats the only way that i can get anything fr om them . The second I turn anything up its all crackled and everything. My soundboard is a VIA AC'97. Can anyone help me get this fixed?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Lisa, I am have some of the same problems, One of the things you can try is Click on start, then RUN, in the box type "dxdiag", then Ok. run the sound test there, it might give you some leads as to what is going on. 

You also may be running the wrong driver. "o" check to see if you are plug into the output plug not the input on the sound card.

I have been working on a few other ideas myself, if I come up with some more I'll will pass it on. 
God Bless


----------

